# [MP3] normaliser le son (résolu)

## NEOxAKIRA

Bonjour,

Je cherche comment normaliser le son de tout mes mp3, car par exemple quand je les lit dans la voiture il y a quelque fois de belle différence de volume entre 2 mp3 et c'est pas cool, donc comment faire ?

je suppose qu'il doit falloir ré encoder les mp3, ça devrait être plus rapide sous linux...

quels outils utiliser ?Last edited by NEOxAKIRA on Fri Nov 16, 2007 8:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

Quelque chose comme media-sound/mp3gain ? *Quote:*   

> MP3Gain automatically adjusts mp3s so that they all have the same volume

 

Enjoy !

----------

## zyprexa

hop : 

```
* media-sound/normalize

     Available versions:  0.7.6-r2 0.7.7 {audiofile mad nls userland_BSD}

     Homepage:            http://normalize.nongnu.org/

     Description:         Audio file volume normalizer

```

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Merci bien

j'ai pas fais de recherche avant de poser ma question car je suis au boulot et j'ecris en speed et discretement

je testerai ça ce soir, sachant pas du tout comme ça marche...

----------

## geekounet

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> j'ai pas fais de recherche avant de poser ma question car je suis au boulot et j'ecris en speed et discretement

 

T'aurai très bien pu attendre d'être chez toi ce soir pour commencer par chercher d'abord, plutôt que de commencer par poser la question ici ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

oui oui, mais je m'ennuie enfin je fais pas de développement, que de la saisie, boulot a la con...

et c'est surtout pour avoir un peu d'aide au niveau des commandes, et savoir comment régler le niveau sonore des mp3

(je sais pas trop de quoi je parle vu que j'ai jamais modifié un mp3, à part les tags lol)

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bon j'ai testé media-sound/normalize hier soir, ça m'a l'air pas mal, mais plus mit à jour.

il n'y a pas besoin de réencoder les mp3 pour régler le volume, et dans media-sound/normalize il y a une commande pas mal qui ajuste le volume de tout les mp3 qu'on lui indique en calculant une moyenne, très utile pour ma clef usb destiné a mon autoradio...

----------

## geekounet

Sinon, je viens de voir qu'ya aussi media-sound/mp3gain et media-sound/vorbisgain, qui normalisent aussi le son. Pour le premier je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit maintenu non plus, mais pour le second ça a l'air d'être le cas par contre, et puis encoder en OGG/Vorbis c'est le bien  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

j'aime pas l'ogg, je prefere le flac pour avoir de la qualité

mais bon mon autoradio lit que les mp3 et le format sony qui est tombé aux oubliettes je crois

----------

## geekounet

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> j'aime pas l'ogg, je prefere le flac pour avoir de la qualité

 

Hm, ne confond pas OGG et Vorbis, le OGG est un simple conteneur et peut très bien contenir du FLAC  :Wink: 

Je dois dire que j'encoderai bien en FLAC si mon balladeur le supportait, mais il ne fait que OGG/Vorbis, ce qui est déjà pas mal  :Smile: 

----------

